# Marc Leishman - One of Us



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

https://twitter.com/PGATOUR/status/1141451380701433857


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141451380701433857


Excellent...


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141451380701433857


Where's his lawn journal????


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/itmyyBOaFDM


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

M311att said:


>


Merged this here.... Anti rebel beat you to it!


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Not sure if this has already been posted. Is he a member? Lol

https://www.golfchannel.com/news/watch-leishman-shows-his-love-his-lawn?utm-tags=golf1305000


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

I saw this too! I'm definitely a big fan of his now. The fire story reminded me of the conversations about it on here. I wonder if he is a member?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

[media]https://twitter.com/pgatour/status/1141451380701433857?s=21[/media]

Thought this was pretty funny. Has a great life and career, yet still races home like the rest of us to cut the yard!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@FATC1TY I merged your post here.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Well damn... I knew the older video had to have been out here! Apologies


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

I stumbled across this today on youtube and apparently, Marc is as crazy as the rest of us.

https://youtu.be/itmyyBOaFDM


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Chaseweeks1 I moved your post here.


----------



## dheald (Jul 23, 2019)

What grass variety does Marc use? For green, for the rest? Arden 15?


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

Part of my reason to pay attention to my lawn so much is my interest in the game of golf and how the grounds crew at my course makes such a pretty turf..

Apparently I am not the only one -- this was on TV the other day and I thought some of you guys may find it a good quick watch too

https://www.pgatour.com/video/2019/06/19/marc-leishman-s-backyard-putting-green-obsession-.html


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@DeliveryMan

Merged this here :thumbup:


----------

